# My first project boat



## jaxjonboater (May 8, 2008)

I am new to the board and this is my first project boat before and after pictures. Just got a new project boat that I am starting on. Bigger, wider and deeper. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

Are you sure they are both the same boat? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice job


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 8, 2008)

:WELCOME: Aboard!


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

Much better when done! You did not over do it and made it a much better "fishing" boat. =D> 

Did you make that trolling motor mount? Slim is looking for ideas. I'm going to post this link on his thread. :beer:


----------



## FishingBuds (May 8, 2008)

nice and welcome aboard.

notice you've got the best seat up front :lol:


----------



## jaxjonboater (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. This is a great site and I look forward to using the valuable information and knowledge on the board to complete my next project. Yes the front seat is where I park my butt when fishing so it is a little better but seeing I mostly go by myself, the back seat gets little use. The trolling motor bracket is just 2X4's bolted together with an angle bracket screwed to them for added strength. Not the best but it was cheap to make and serves the purpose well.


----------



## Tompatt (May 10, 2008)

jaxjonboater said:


> I am new to the board and this is my first project boat before and after pictures. Just got a new project boat that I am starting on. Bigger, wider and deeper. Can't wait to get started.



if u dont mind...... can u take a pic of the side of that TM mount?   im tryin to make my mount.


----------



## captclay (May 10, 2008)

Welcome Jax. Nice job on the boat


----------



## RStewart (May 10, 2008)

nice job. what size is that boat?


----------



## jaxjonboater (May 10, 2008)

Thank for the welcomes and compliments. The boat is a shallow drafting 12 footer. Great for small ponds but scary in the river. I will take a few pictures of the trolling motor mount in the morning and post soon after.


----------



## Tompatt (May 11, 2008)

jaxjonboater said:


> Thank for the welcomes and compliments. The boat is a shallow drafting 12 footer. Great for small ponds but scary in the river. I will take a few pictures of the trolling motor mount in the morning and post soon after.



ok thank you.


----------



## jaxjonboater (May 11, 2008)

Trolling Motor Mount Pictures


----------



## FishingBuds (May 11, 2008)

whats the other boat project?


----------



## Tompatt (May 12, 2008)

jaxjonboater said:


> Trolling Motor Mount Pictures



thanks man.


----------

